# What pre paid debit cards can be used???



## DLC86 (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't want to use my checking acct for my direct deposit...can I use a pre paid rush card that has a checking and routing number linked to it?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ask the bank that issued the card, not a bunch of fools that drive for Uber. We don't even understand negative numbers.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Ask the bank that issued the card, not a bunch of fools that drive for Uber. We don't even understand negative numbers.


_LOL, A negative number? What is that?
Is that what you make when you drive for Uber?_


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

https://www.serve.com/direct-deposi...nk=us-serve-affiliate-sku1&affiliateid=716372

Others have reported this American express serve works.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _LOL, A negative number? What is that?
> Is that what you make when you drive for Uber?_


Yep, you got it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Had a newbie ask about PayPal. I said OK. This was after I canceled cause the pin was a mile and a half away and took his request again. Which I know not to do. Pretty sure he still 5* me anyway.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> https://www.serve.com/direct-deposi...nk=us-serve-affiliate-sku1&affiliateid=716372
> 
> Others have reported this American express serve works.


I got a serve card it's great so far have not paid any fees at all. can use many atm machines if you need it, pay bills etc. AMEX is not accepted everywhere though ther eis a sloght drawback


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> https://www.serve.com/direct-deposi...nk=us-serve-affiliate-sku1&affiliateid=716372
> 
> Others have reported this American express serve works.


Yup, Serve card is what I used before opening an account with credit union.


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 22, 2016)

Newbi here.....3 questions
Any other drivers use Rushcard for uber direct deposit?? I asked the issuing bank & they said yes but I would like to know if anyone has had success with it yet? 
Also, How does my first direct deposit payment from uber work?? Is it really one week after u start driving?? 
Lastly......My car is uber Xchange access so how does that work?? My first car payment is due 8/29/16 but first direct deposit due 8/25/16. Im curious to know how that's gonna go.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Spanishfly said:


> Newbi here.....3 questions
> Any other drivers use Rushcard for uber direct deposit?? I asked the issuing bank & they said yes but I would like to know if anyone has had success with it yet?
> Also, How does my first direct deposit payment from uber work?? Is it really one week after u start driving??
> Lastly......My car is uber Xchange access so how does that work?? My first car payment is due 8/29/16 but first direct deposit due 8/25/16. Im curious to know how that's gonna go.


If you get paid this week, it will be for last week's work. Xchange payments are deducted from earnings every Monday, from the previous week's revenue. So, you will have worked last week without being charged for the car, and this current week of Xchange car use will be charged to your account on 8/29, and deducted from the pay you receive next Weds or Thursday.


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 22, 2016)

Cool....thanks


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

As long as the prepaid card has a checking account attached to it with a routing & account number you can get direct deposits.


----------

